# Inner tubes, schoolboy error?



## SteveBM (25 Jun 2012)

Guys, I'm really sorry to ask such a dumb question but I guess this is the place to do it!

I just bought some new tubes for my Specialised Allez but I think I just bought the wrong ones!

Here's what I bought http://www.wiggle.co.uk/schwalbe-road-inner-tube/. I bought the 700x 18/28 ones

I read elsewhere that I could get 700 x 18/23 instead or even 19/25s
Also, why do some tubes have a long valve and some have a shorter one (40mm)?

I also just found some tubes at Decathlon that look great value and a quick search seems like they're pretty reasonable too

Can someone give me an idiots guide response?! I searched the forum and couldn't really get a definitive answer although I find it hard to believe there's not another numpty out there who's as confused as me

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## HovR (25 Jun 2012)

What size are your tires? I assume they are the stock ones, so they will probably be 700x23, in which case the tubes you have bought will fit.

700 is a measure of the tires diameter, whilst the 23 is your tires width. As long as your tire width falls in to the range width of the tubes you have bought, it should fit - Providing the valves are long enough.

The valve length you need is determined by the depth of your rims. If you have quite shallow rims, then short valves will work, and long valves are for quite deep rims. The easiest way to work out the length of the valve you need would probably just be to take a measurement of your current inner tubes valve length with the inner tube off the bike.

If in doubt, a long valve will work for all rims, but may look a little odd on shallow rims as it will protrude quite a lot, whereas a short valve won't work on deep rims.


----------



## MrJamie (25 Jun 2012)

Ooo, i was suprised the 18-28s come with a Shraeder option, didnt think you got them on roadie bikes.

On that wiggle link, the first size is for 18-28mm tyre widths and the 2nd is for 28-42mm (which generally will be more like typical 700C hybrid tyres), then you just need to choose valve type and in the case of presta theres also a longer valve option.

Not that its a big saving unless youre using a lot of tubes, but you can usually find decent branded tubes for around £3.  http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/specialized-inner-tubes


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2012)

+1 to answer we need to know what size tyres you have , and no its not a stupid question


----------



## SteveBM (25 Jun 2012)

My tyres say 700x23c (23-622) on them. They are the stock Allez tyres that came with the bike

Thanks for the responses so far


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jun 2012)

Then you will be fine with 700 18/28.

As I understand it, the 18/28 is the range that the tube can accommodate. So tyres with a width of 18 - 28mm will fit around those tubes.

It's potentially worth checking the width of the hole in your rim as well. Presta valves are narrower than Shraeder. Generally, a Shraeder valve won't fit through a road rim, and a Presta valve could end up with parts of the tube poking through a wider hole such as what you'd get on a MTB rim.


----------



## SteveBM (25 Jun 2012)

Ok thanks once again. I bought the Presta tubes as that is what it has there now so I should be ok. 

The only outstanding question is with regards the decathlon tubes. Does anyone has any experience of these in terms of quality when compared to the branded tubes?

Cheers


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jun 2012)

Personally I haven't noticed any real difference in quality between branded and unbranded tubes. I'd imagine that the main difference would be weight, but then a thinner tube is likely to be more prone to puncturing. A lot will depend on your tyre choice as well. Not slagging them off as I don't know what your bike came with, but generally you'll find that stock tyres are of a lower quality, and more therefore less resistant to debris, than more expensive varieties. I use Continental GP 4000s which are excellent (if a bit pricey) and Michelin Krylium Carbon (a cheaper, but just as sound alternative).

Back to tubes! I'd also recommend avoiding those ones with 'slime' in them which claim to be pretty much puncture proof. They are not. And when they fail, they'll make a mess of your wheel and the inside of your tyre.

Get yourself signed up to this as well: http://www.bikeradar.com/static/dailydeal There are often deals on consumables. Recently they had 5 inner tubes for £10.

Another good source of cheap stuff like tubes is these guys: http://www.cycle-promotions.co.uk/venues.html Well worth a visit if there's one in your area. Very easy to spend a fortune though!


----------



## MrJamie (26 Jun 2012)

Tubes seem pretty similar to me, but i tend to use Schwalbe ones for the irrelevant reasons that a) I have Schwalbe tyres so they match and b) they fit more snugly into my tyres gently inflated than other brands ive tried.


AndyRM said:


> Back to tubes! I'd also recommend avoiding those ones with 'slime' in them which claim to be pretty much puncture proof. They are not. And when they fail, they'll make a mess of your wheel and the inside of your tyre.


And.. "Whys there green stuff allover your trousers?" etc.


----------



## SteveBM (26 Jun 2012)

Brilliant. Thanks guys


----------

